# Tremolo no puedo sacarle ruido



## miguelband (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola. he armado este tremolo ya varias veces, me encanta el sonido que tiene y lo sencillisismo de armar
(esquema adjunto)
 pero hay un detalle que no puedo arreglar. es raro en algunos amplificadores (no en todos pero en casi todos)  me tira un puk puk  con el tiempo del tremolo y evidentemente es algo o de la lamparita con la fotoresistencia o de la alimentacion de 9v. ya q una vez me lo hacia con una fuente regulada, pero al usarlo con una bateria, desaparecia.
ahora lo estoy armando dentro de un mini ampli (ruby). Los dos circuitos (tremolo y ruby amp) son alimentados con la misma fuente o bateria de 9. y aca si me es imposible sacar el molesto puk puk. con bateria o con transformador igual lo hace. 
Alguna idea de como sacarlo?
desde a muchas gracias
miguel


----------



## Pablo LB (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola, ese trémolo es muy ruidoso, de hecho, el circuito es experimental. Te sugiero construir algo mejor elaborado.

Aqui encontrarás mejores efectos de trémolo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/

Slds.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

te adjunto este esquema de efecto tremolo con transistores; a tu consideracion, saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 15, 2013)

Cuando el circuito conmuta hace oscilar la fuente, es por esto que nunca se deben mezclar alimentaciones análogas y digitales, lo que te recomiendo es tener cuidado en como conectarlo al resto del circuito, mantén las lineas de tierra y voltaje separadas del resto del circuito y une las tan cerca como sea posible a la fuente, además agrega capacitores de by-pass, te recomendaría colocar una resistencia en serie de bajo valor a la alimentación de este circuito y un capacitor by-pass después de esta para amortiguar las oscilaciones, digamos que como la imagen, ¿puede remplazarce el foco por LED para reducir el consumo?


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

otro esquema con transistores, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

otro esquema este con el 555 y tansistores, saludos


----------



## miguelband (Feb 17, 2013)

Antes q nada, gracias a todos por responder tan rapido. 
Nayel, me podrias decir de q valor la res, y de cuantos watt sobre todo. esta bueno lo voy a probar. gracias
gracias Jorge por los esquemas el del 555 lo tengo ya todo armadito tengo q conseguir los 2n2222, tenes idea por que transistor puedo remplazar?
Pablo gracias por el consejo, pero sabes que a mi no me mete nada de ruido salvo ese puk (por eso tengo tantas ganas de sacarselo), por lo demas es a mi juicio mejor tremolo q el pulsar de EH q tambien lo tengo armado, anda joya todo, pero es re duro al lado de de este y mucho mas complicado claro. pero bueno son gustos, el tema es q queria este porq es bien sencillo y me gusta mucho su sonido. 
probare lo q me dice Nayel a ver q pasa.
saludos y gracias

Perdon Nuyel. ya te cambe el nombre 



Ha! y sabes q si anda con led, pero se pone mas duro como decía del pulsar, o sea te recorta muy bruscamente. la lamparita es genial le da toda la onda. 
otra pregunta ya q estamos. tengo mil lamparitas, pero de 3,8v q cambio debería hacer en el equema para usarlas alimentando con 9v? 
nada mas.
 gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2013)

estimado miguelband el 2n2222 es un transistor npn, lo podes sustituir por el bc548 o bc547, por el pum en el tremolo una idea, no le probado, pero he visto diagramas, que usan esta configuracion, utilizan un resistor de 1megaohm y un capaitor de 0.047 microfaradios, adjunto el diagrama de este efecto, el uso de la configuracion es para foot switch.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2013)

Bueno, la resistencia no te podría decir un valor fijo, pero de algunos ohms deberían bastar, digamos que 10 o 22 seria cosa de probar, para usar lamparas de menos voltaje tendrias que colocar una resistencia en serie, esta depende del consumo de la lampara, primero necesitarías saber el consumo de corriente de la lampara y luego calcular el valor de la resistencia para producir esa corriente con la caída de tensión necesaria, seria
[LATEX]R= \frac{V_{fuente}-V_{lamp}}{I_{lamp}}[/LATEX]
lo otro que puede ayudar a reducir las oscilaciones seria que el resistor R1 tuviese el mismo valor que el de la lampara, así el consumo seria más constante evitando todo el puk


----------



## miguelband (Feb 18, 2013)

gracias nuevamente. les cuento: nuyel, bárbaro la res en paralelo para trabajar con una lamparita de 3,8v. calcule me dio 10 k y perfecto prende el foquito. pero como decimos en arg, una de cal y otra de arena. ahora me calienta el transistor q une justamente su colector con la lamparita, le puse una res en paralelo de 10k también a los 330ohm (lo hice de intuición que se yo como para nivelar la situación. soy músico perdón, ya lo imaginaban no?), pero sigue calentando. no una barbaridad, pero si lo dejo va levantando temperatura. se les ocurre algo?
jorge todavia no termino de probar las res de 1mega con los cap de 0.047. vamos a ver que pasa. gracias por el dato.
saludos cordiales


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2013)

estuve hojeando la hoja de datos del bc548, y el voltaje maximo de trabajo es de 30 volts, si le instalas un foquito de 6, 9, 12 vdc, deberia funcionar, sin calentar, por la oscilacion de los transistores no debian calentar mucho, espero no estar errado con esta reflexion y no confundirte.


----------



## miguelband (Feb 18, 2013)

y si es dde 3,8 el foquito es natural q caliente? con 6 lo probe y si anda joya no calienta. pero como tengo muchos de ,8 queria adaptar el circuito

quise decir q tengo muchos de 3,8. y me gustaria usarlos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 18, 2013)

en el primer diagrama que ud miguelband puso a disposicion del foro, si observa ud del colector del transistor de la izquierda viendo de frente, tiene una resistencia de 330 ohm, y el de la derecha esta el foquito, si con el foquito de menos voltaje, le agrega ud en serie con este la resistencia de 330 ohm , que pasaria mmm, calentara el transistor? habria que hacer la prueba. es una idea, saludos


----------



## miguelband (Feb 19, 2013)

si es justamente lo que decia mas arriba. yo tambien pense lo mismo y probe la res en paralelo a la de 330ohms, pero sigue calentando.....


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 19, 2013)

otra sugerencia medi con el ohmetro del multimetro la resistencia en los foquitos y comparala con los otros, y habria que probar 2 foquitos en serie de 3.8v, ¿seguira calentando el transistor?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 19, 2013)

Pues yo dije resistencia en serie no en paralelo, no se como podría dar 10K en cálculos, yo supondría algo así como menor a 100Ω el otro detalle es la corriente que come la lamparita para saber como solucionarlo, si el transistor se calienta significa que no está operando en saturación (cuando pide más corriente de la que el circuito puede dar por la carga que en este caso es la lampara), por cierto, se me olvidaba decirte que hay que calcular la potencia de la resistencia usas
[latex]W=V_{fuente}-V_{lampara} \times I_{lampara}[/latex]


----------



## miguelband (Feb 20, 2013)

bueno, esta es la situacion. si efectivamente calcule mal Nuyel :cabezon: con esos 10k q me invente no andaba claro. y de ahi no se como llegue a conectar en paralelo y los 10k y andaba, pero calentaba el transistor, ahora q saque bien el calculo me dio 17ohms y ahora si funciona la resist en serie, el transistor calienta mucho menos, pero ahora calienta mucho la resis  sacando la cuenta de los watts si no pifio me da 1,5 w y creo q no tengo una tan grande, porq las res de 2w ya son bastante grandes no? bue... que puedo hacer? tiene sentido a un circuito tan chico meterle un socotroco de resistencia? habrá otro camino?  jaja mil gracias, estoy aprendiendo un montón con su ayuda. saludos


----------



## miguelband (Feb 21, 2013)

compre la resistencia de 22ohms en 2 watts. y va bastante bien, pero se calieta un poco al igual que el tansistor. pruebo dejarlo un rato largo encedido a ver q pasa? o no deberia calentar nada?... por el momento los pukpuk desaparecieron
saludos y gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 21, 2013)

Creo que ese foco consume demasiado  ¿que es de 300mA? por que te vaciará la batería rápido, podrías intentar colocar uno de mayor voltaje como los de 12V o igual sacrificar corriente con un resistor más grande, disculpa que no viera el mensaje pero ando en exámenes y no he tenido tiempo, se me estaba ocurriendo el circuito a LED pero con un capacitor para suavizar el efecto del apagado (abras notado que el efecto probablemente hace que el foco se apague de forma suave ya que no se enfría instantáneamente)


----------



## miguelband (Feb 21, 2013)

ha eso esta bueno. como conectarias el cap al led? si es justamente lo q me gusta q tiene mucha suavidad. el foquito dice 3.8v 0.3A,  me he dado cuenta q tambien calienta un poco el transistor usando el foco de 6v que indica el esquema. es normal q caliente un poco entonces? y por otro lado consume mucho 0.3A ? gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 21, 2013)

Pues para mi sí, la batería que me vende la tienda es de 150 mAh, siendo optimista durará 45~50 minutos, yo me imagino algo así, pero no se si suene bien comparado con el foco


----------



## miguelband (Feb 23, 2013)

buenisimo! lo voy a probar. y R6 de cuanto es? gracias

ha y otra es lo mismo el transistor 3904 q el bc548? porq usas uno y no el otro?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 23, 2013)

El transistor no importa mucho, usé esos por que no recordaba el otro  la resistencia la pise de 10Ω pero seria cosa de experimentar para ver si esa y el capacitor bastan para eliminar los pok


----------



## miguelband (Feb 27, 2013)

Buenisimo Nuyel. por lo menos en la proto va todo bien. no tengo placa. manana compro y me pongo a soldar. pero el led se puso mucho mas suave pero el condensador lo tuve q cambiar por 1000microf para que se acentuara bien lenta la caida. en estos dias te cuento como suena. pero ya me gusto como responde. gracias


----------



## miguelband (Feb 27, 2013)

Una pregunta me queda colgada Nuyel. porque cuando yo puse desde el positivo la res de 22ohm que iva a la lampara, calentaba aun siendo de 2 w y la r 6 que pones vos en el esquema que une todo el circuito al positivo no calienta nada. y es de medio w encima. ahi no entiendo? me lo aclaras?... 
saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2013)

Claro, eso es por que la disipación de potencia es menor, el calor dependerá de la corriente que atraviese una resistencia (Efecto Joule), el que sea de 2W significa que soporta disipar 2W sin quemarse, si la misma disipación pasara a una de 25W se calentaría igual (un poco menos por que al ser más grande tiene mayor superficie de contacto con el aire y transfiere más fácil el calor), aquí si sustituyes por LED la corriente disminuye mucho, por eso la disipación de potencia también baja y se calienta menos.


----------



## Rover (Ago 28, 2019)

Alguien sabe como o puede mostrar un diagrama para añadir el truebypass a este trémolo. Según el plano del "fotovibrato" sólo hay un interruptor de on/off y yo quería que se prendiera en el jackinput y tuviera también truebypass


----------

